# Lining soap mold?



## Up North

Can I line a soap mold with parchment paper? Better question yet, if I use parchment paper will it release nicely from the soap? I used wax paper once with bad results. It stuck to the soap and was hard to peel off. Plastic wrap works nicely but it is too hard to get all the creases out. I'm lining a cardboard box for your info.

Thank You,
Heather


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Yes both freezer paper and parchment work great. If you spray your mold lightly it sort of sucks the paper to it, and you can reuse it over and over. Now it does leave sort of a skin print look to the soap, but I have never had anyone say anything. Vicki


----------



## Fifilaflea

I discovered my plastic newspaper bags fit my molds perfectly when I cut them to lay flat  
Oh happy day LOL (silly things make me happy LOL)


----------



## Up North

Thanks, UPS dropped off my new shipment of soap making supplies today! I'm gonna be a soap making maniac all week! I can't wait to start. Fifilaflea, you should of seen how excited I was when the boxes my stuff was shipped in also was a perfect size for molds. Silly things make me happy too.  My DH laughs at me for the things I get excited about. Then again, he likes the fact that I am like that because it doesn't take much to make me happy.

Whoa! I'm chatty this morning!
Heather


----------



## Liese

On another forum, someone was saying the flexible cutting sheets worked well as mold liners - haven't tried this myself because I use plastic downspout molds, oiled with mineral oil.


----------



## TerriA

I have wooden log molds that dh made me. I lined each mold with clear contact paper (permanent liner) and then for each batch, I line with freezer paper. (probably overkill, huh?) but my molds look great after 100s of batches this way and I get NO oozing out in corners, etc. Just be careful to line carefully and leave enough on the top to be able to grip if necessary with your molds. Mine comes apart but some aren't made to and may need "handles" of freezer paper, etc to help them out a bit.

Terri


----------

